# Грыжа, протрузия, стеноз



## Карета (11 Сен 2020)

Здравствуйте ! Спина меня беспокоит с 2012 года. Сделала МРТ , диагноз грыжа и протрузия , залечили месяца за два, потом было обострение в 2015, по данным МРТ ничего не поменялось , лечилась разными медикаментами больше года, все успокоилось , в январе 2020 случилось жуткий приступ, мучилась сильными болями месяц, потом невролог назначила курс лечения, постепенно становилось легче, примерно в конце мая смогла нормально более менее выходить на улицу и без болей продержаться на ногах часа два, МРТ сделала 3 сентября , делала с анастезией, так как лечь на аппарат , да ещё и продержаться там 15 минут совершенно невозможно для меня. По результатам МРТ грыжи не увеличились , но добавился стеноз. Невролог назначила лечение дальше, отправляла также снимки нейрохирургу , сказал , что операция не нужна, можно сделать блокаду, невролог сказала, что и блокаду тоже можно не делать, со временем станет лучше. Я лечение все выполняю, но боль у меня все равно полностью не проходит. Кроме того, если долго быть на ногах (часов 5-6), то потом, когда я ложусь , у меня такие сильные боли , что просто невозможно терпеть. В последнее время, у меня ещё такое состояние у спины , как будто холод, что ли в ней, не знаю даже как описать словами, чувство скованности , примерно так. 
Посоветуйте , что ещё можно поделать, чтобы свое состояние улучшить и чтобы не продолжалось развитие стеноза . 
Надо сбросить результат МРТ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Сен 2020)

Снимки покажите, лучше МРТ для скачивания


----------



## Карета (13 Сен 2020)

А их можно отправить в архиве ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Сен 2020)

Лучше поставить на файлообменник  и дать ссылку тут.


----------



## Карета (13 Сен 2020)

Попробую. Я с компьютером на вы (


----------



## Карета (13 Сен 2020)

Файл из Облака Mail.ru
					

Облако Mail.ru - это ваше персональное надежное хранилище в интернете.




					cloud.mail.ru


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Сен 2020)

....если долго быть на ногах (часов 5-6), то потом, когда я ложусь , у меня такие сильные боли , что просто невозможно терпеть.
....В последнее время, у меня ещё такое состояние у спины , как будто холод, что ли в ней, ... чувство скованности 
- Спондилоартроз и спондилез, но не полностью, поэтому когда ложитесь, мышцы расслабляются и позвонки пытаются разойтись-раздвинуться, а этого уже не должно быть


...Посоветуйте , что ещё можно поделать, чтобы свое состояние улучшить и чтобы не продолжалось развитие стеноза
- Не будут двигаться позвонки, срастутся полностью и стеноз не будет нарастать

А как СОЭ, СРБ?


----------



## Карета (13 Сен 2020)

СОЭ в норме, сдавала в марте.


----------



## Карета (13 Сен 2020)

Срб 8,8 при норме 5. Тоже сдавала в марте , когда ещё все очень сильно болело


----------



## Карета (13 Сен 2020)

- Не будут двигаться позвонки, срастутся полностью и стеноз не будет нарастать

А как этого добиться ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Сен 2020)

Карета написал(а):


> Срб 8,8 при норме 5. Тоже сдавала в марте , когда ещё все очень сильно болело


Надо пересдать и СОЭ и СРБ, проверить вернулось ли СРБ в норму




> - Не будут двигаться позвонки, срастутся полностью и стеноз не будет нарастать
> А как этого добиться ?


Правильно жить, так чтобы не раздвигать.
Правила поведения при боли  в спине нашли:?


----------



## Карета (13 Сен 2020)

Анализы пересдам. Подскажите , пожалуйста, где искать правила поведения для моего заболевания ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Сен 2020)

Схитрим немного:









						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru
				












						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru


----------



## Карета (13 Сен 2020)

Спасибо большое. Почитаю . А как ваше мнение , действительно возможно вылечить, операция не нужна ? Просто я лечусь уже 6 месяцев, улучшения , конечно, есть ,  по сравнению с тем , что было в январе-феврале, процентов на 60-70, но хотелось бы избавится от болей , и проводить день полноценно на ногах (часов 8).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Сен 2020)

Карета написал(а):


> Спасибо большое. Почитаю . А как ваше мнение , действительно возможно вылечить, операция не нужна ? Просто я лечусь уже 6 месяцев, улучшения , конечно, есть ,  по сравнению с тем , что было в январе-феврале, процентов на 60-70, но хотелось бы избавится от болей , и проводить день полноценно на ногах (часов 8).


Мое мнение возможно. 6 месяцев-60 процентов, то есть осталось еще 4 месяца.
А как лечите, и почему на СРБ не обращаете внимание? А лейкоциты?


----------



## Карета (13 Сен 2020)

Лейкоциты 14, при норме 9,5. Я спрашивала у врача, мне сказали , что я болею и это нормально, и что срб может быть повышен при лишнем весе также. Вес у меня в марте был 119, рост 178, сейчас 109 вес, худеть продолжаю. 
А о чем говорят эти повышенные показатели в моем случае? Я сдавала биохимию в августе (эндокринолог назначил)  - там все в норме абсолютно. 

Лечение у меня такое было : 
Первый этап. 
1. Ксефокалм - инъекции 8 мг 1 раз в день
2. Ксефокалм в таблетках - 1т 2 раза в день, 10 дней
3. Актовегин , инъекции 5 мг 1 раз в день , 10 дней 
4. С первого дня витамины В1, В6, В12 по 10 уколов каждого , чередуя 
5. С первого дня Мидокалм 0,75 3 раза в день , 8 дней 
6. Аппликация с демиксидом и навакаином , 10 дней (мне помогает хорошо, я и сейчас делаю при болях )
7. После всего этого, 
Цельном , дискус композитум чередуя по 5 уколов, затем каждый 3 день и затем 1 раз в неделю 
Месяц отдыха 
Второй этап. 
1. Алфдутоп по 1 уколу 10 дней
2. Витамины В по схеме 
3. Диафлекс 1 т в течение месяца, затем по 2 таблетки в течение 2 месяцев 
После МРТ добавили следующее: 
1. Диафлекс по 2 т. Допиваю ещё 1,5 месяца. 
2. Инъекции Траумель и эльбона по 1 уколу в день чередуя , 12 дней 
3. Нейробион 3 мг 1 укол в день , 10 дней 
4. Сирдалуд 4 мг 2 раза в день , 10 дней
5. После этого катадолон форте 4 мг 1 раз в день , 10 дней 
6. После этого дона 1500 мг 1 раз в день 8 недель . 

Я сейчас на этапе диафлекс, Траумель + эльбона, сирдалуд, нейробион , 6 день приема


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Сен 2020)

надо сделать контрольный аналихз: СОэ, СРБ, лейкоциты


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Сен 2020)

Физиотерапия? лфк?


----------



## Карета (13 Сен 2020)

Нет, из физиотерапии ничего не делаю, мне больно ложиться на кушетку. ЛФК пробовала, тоже больно через минут 10


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Сен 2020)

Если больно от лфк, значит оно не правильное.
На кушетке можно лежать на боку и с валиком -подушкой под животом


----------



## Карета (13 Сен 2020)

Вот на боку я спокойно лежу, мне переворачиваться больно. Узнаю , можно ли так у нас делать физио процедуры, но когда я там была, мне не предложили, сказали , приходите, когда не будет болеть.

Как подобрать правильный комплекс ЛФК?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Сен 2020)

Корсет? Аппликатор? Подушка между ног, спать на широкой кровати, чтобы не проворачиваться, а переваливаться с боку на бок.


----------



## Карета (13 Сен 2020)

Корсет есть, ношу, подушка между ног есть, пользуюсь ,  кровать широкая, чтобы перекатываться . Аппликатора пока нет. Куплю .

У меня вопрос по поводу ЛФК на вашем сайте: насколько высокий должен быть валик ? И по сколько раз можно - нужно выполнять каждое упражнение ? Я хочу начать с ЛФК для острого периода , делать надо каждый день ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Сен 2020)

Валик такой, чтобы не больно. Не больно - не надо.
2-3 раза в неделю, хорошо,начинайте с 1-2, довести до 10-15


----------



## Карета (13 Сен 2020)

Ок. Спасибо большое ! Попробую. Аппликатор какой лучше , Кузнецова ?

Валик такой, чтобы не больно. Не больно - не надо.
Не совсем поняла "Не больно - не надо "


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Сен 2020)

Если лежите на спине с прямыми ногами и не больно, то зачем валик?


----------



## Карета (13 Сен 2020)

А! Ок. Поняла. Да, могу так полежать минут 15, потом надо поменять позу. Но не знаю как будет, если буду делать упражнения. Завтра попробую
. Спасибо вам большое за советы, рекомендации , поддержку. Я позже напишу свои успехи в лфк)) и анализы пересдам в ближайшее время. 
Я хотела ещё уточнить , если можно , по поводу своих снимков . В описании написано : минимальное сужение спиномозгового канала. А не видно на снимках - сколько оно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Сен 2020)

Если только 15 минут, тогда ЛФК лучше с подушкой под ногами.
Минимально и сужено, не важно. Боли не от сужения, а от суставов позвонков.
Анализы!


----------



## Карета (13 Сен 2020)

Ок . Спасибо! Поняла


----------



## Карета (16 Сен 2020)

Здравствуйте! Хочу у вас спросить по поводу аппликатора Кузнецова. По сколько минут и сколько раз в день его лучше делать? Я делаю по 3 минуты 2 раза в день. В инструкции написано , что надо от 5-10 минут 2 раза в день, в интернет по-разному пишут, то 15 минут х 3 раза в день, то пишут, что если есть болевой синдром , то 1 минута х 7 раз в день . У меня срелний болевой синдром, с утра его нет . Как лучше ? Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Сен 2020)

До ощущения тепла. Как только боль от аппликатора сменилась ощущением тепла, значит он сделал свою работу. Можно делать 3-4 раза в день, для продления эффекта можно нести любую мазь с отвлекающим – согревающим эффектом, лучше совместно с противовоспалительной  мазью.


----------



## Карета (16 Сен 2020)

И ещё вопрос по поводу модика. Написано, что это защитная реакция организма , позвонки срастутся и боль пройдет. У меня указано, что модик 2-3 степени. Сильная степень 1, как я поняла. А 2-3 степень это значит, что воспаление идёт на спад ? То есть , это в какой-то степени, хорошо ?


----------



## Elka66 (16 Сен 2020)

Со стенозом боли  в спине не было,ноги тяжелели и немели.Обследуйтесь дальше,анализы сдайте ,что Ступин советовал


----------



## Карета (16 Сен 2020)

У нас к сожалению , это дело не быстрое, только на 23е записалась ко врачу. Платно сейчас нет возможности. А что покажет кровь? Есть воспаление , или нет? Так это не обязательно в позвоночнике же. Или, это будет означать что-то серьезное ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Сен 2020)

Если у вас есть нарушения в анализах, есть боль в спине, то в первую очередь надо рассматривать именно этот уровень. Как причину воспаления


----------



## Карета (16 Сен 2020)

Ок. Сделаю, конечно. У меня вчера несколько раз в день был холод в спине, сегодня его нет. С утра вообще себя прекрасно чувствовала до середины дня, но потом прошла 5 км, все разболелось, полностью поясница, лежу , отдыхаю. 
Холод - является ухудшением , или это в принципе нормальная реакция ?


----------



## Карета (16 Сен 2020)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Со стенозом боли  в спине не было,ноги тяжелели и немели.Обследуйтесь дальше,анализы сдайте ,что Ступин советовал


А у меня нет онемения и тяжести , только болит одна нога, сейчас уже реже. Моя проблема в самих позвонках


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Сен 2020)

Карета написал(а):


> Холод - является ухудшением , или это в принципе нормальная реакция ?


Скорее, нагрузка причина.


----------



## Карета (17 Сен 2020)

Ок. Спасибо. Уменьшу, значит. До 4 км тогда. ЛФК с вашего сайта делаю, по 5 повторений пока. Завтра попробую по 7)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Сен 2020)

Не спешите


----------



## Карета (17 Сен 2020)

Да? Ну, ладно, тогда по 5 несколько дней поделаю пока


----------



## Карета (25 Сен 2020)

У меня сегодня левая часть поясницы болит и болит, не знаю даже с чем это связано . Просто тупая сильная боль всей левой части.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

Аппликатор
Мазь
НПВП


----------



## Карета (25 Сен 2020)

Все сделала. Не проходит. Только после обезболивающей таблетки стало немного полегче


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

Врач.
Блокада.
Физиотерапия.
Мануальная терапия.


----------



## Карета (25 Сен 2020)

Врач была у меня две недели назад, все лечение я выполняю , физио планирую начать в ближайшее время, ЛФК делаю,. Вот мануалку ещё не пробовала, очень боюсь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

Боитесь.
Не надо.
Ищем другое.


----------



## Карета (25 Сен 2020)

А в вашем центре делают блокаду?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

Делают. Если надо.


----------



## Карета (25 Сен 2020)

А сколько стоит ? И что для этого надо : анализы и так далее ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

Осмотр врача. И его согласие с Вашим желанием.
Фасеточная 2000.


----------



## Карета (25 Сен 2020)

А врач вашего центра должен сделать осмотр ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

Конечно и должен принять решение колоть или нет.


----------



## Карета (25 Сен 2020)

Я слышала про эпидуральные блокады. А фасеточная - это какая ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

Эпидуральная только в стационаре.
А это почти такая, но под фасеточные суставы.


----------



## Карета (25 Сен 2020)

Понятно. Можно будет все в один день сделать ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

Конечно


----------



## Карета (26 Сен 2020)

А вот сегодня я себя чувствую прекрасно. Тттт, ТТТ, ТТТ,))... Прошла 5 км. Гимнастику сделала.  
Вот почему бывают такие дни, когда от боли на стенку можно лезть, я не понимаю. Вроде все как обычно


----------



## Карета (6 Окт 2020)

Здравствуйте ! Кровь я пересдала. СОЭ, срб в норме, лейкоциты на 0,25 больше, есть значительные отклонения в общем анализе .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Окт 2020)

То есть выздоравливаете!


----------



## Карета (6 Окт 2020)

Видимо, да) Ну и чувствую себя лучше )


----------

